# What A Heavy Storm Looks Like from Inside a Cruise Liner



## Kristian002 (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xqQ6OoYuF4&feature

It's okay to laugh, really.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

:O jesus..


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 14, 2010)

I felt sorry for the fat guy. D:


----------



## Jude (Sep 14, 2010)

OUCH @ the woman who faceplanted the pillar.

The only part I chuckled at was the fat guy sliding across the floor, but then I felt bad afterwards.


----------



## The DK (Sep 14, 2010)

honestly i think that would be kind of fun


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

Seems fun to me


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 15, 2010)

Most of the time, you can barely feel the rocking on a large ship like that.  But when you do feel it, it's kinda strange.  You feel like you're gonna fall over.  You're grabbing the walls or chairs to steady yourself. I bet you the casino on the ship had every machine and craps table nailed down lol.


----------



## Velystord (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm still laughing... I woulda loved to have been on that ship. $20 dollars to the person who can stay on the table for 2 minutes.

LOL in the first shot theres a woman in one of the chairs when it starts to move.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 15, 2010)

I was on BC Ferries one time when it was rocking like that. XD My sister and I held on tight and were like: "WHEEEEE!!!" It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Shico (Sep 15, 2010)

ROFL*picks self up off floor

Okay...that was finny XD


----------



## Xenke (Sep 15, 2010)

I would love to be there.

I'd be best at this game. D<

I have great balance.


----------



## LLiz (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah it'd be totally freaky, wouldn't like to be the lady who face planted into that column. 

My Auntie actually just got back from a cruise on  same cruise ship. 

Here's another few videos worth checking from the Pacific Sun and during bad storms: 
Engineering bay (watch the forklift fly around the place like a toy)
A unique dining experience


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 15, 2010)

this looks SO unreal XD all you can see is people and furniture sliding all over the place but because the camera wont move at all you cant see why^^
thats sooo funny XD


----------



## Sneeze (Sep 16, 2010)

HAHA.
I so would have hopped up on that bar counter and held on. Or just chilled with the bartenders. XD


----------

